# SMS vers Android reste en Imessage



## Audrix (1 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,
Un de mes contacts est passé d'Iphone vers Android.
Depuis les sms que je lui envoie ne passent pas car ils restent au format Imessage...
J'ai supprimé et recréé le contact mais le Pb subsiste.
Bien sûr si je dévalide l'option Imessage dans les réglages les sms vers ce contact passent à nouveau.
Cette solution n'est pas valable car elle m'enlève les imessage de tous mes contacts Iphone.
Auriez-vous une petite idée ??
Cordialement et bon samedi
Audrix


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,

avez vous tentez d'éteindre votre iPhone un court instant ?


----------



## Audrix (1 Juillet 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> avez vous tentez d'éteindre votre iPhone un court instant ?


Hélas oui et plusieurs fois malheureusement rien ne change...


----------



## mccawley2012 (2 Juillet 2017)

C'est à lui de désactiver les iMessages, il faudrait qu'il mette sa carte sim dans un iPhone, attendre que les iMessages s'active sous son numéro ou son compte iCloud, attendre quelques minutes et tout désactiver en direct de l'iPhone.


----------



## QuentinVR (9 Juillet 2017)

Apple propose un site pour désactivé les services iMessage sans passer par un iPhone.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juillet 2017)

Ben voila


----------



## pikaphone (24 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,

Désolé de up le topic mais serait il possible d'avoir le nom du site en question ?


----------



## Locke (24 Juillet 2017)

pikaphone a dit:


> Désolé de up le topic mais serait il possible d'avoir le nom du site en question ?


Surement ici... https://selfsolve.apple.com/deregister-imessage/fr/fr


----------

